# how long does it usually take to..



## NW200sx (Apr 3, 2003)

how long would it take to put lowering springs on? i'm getting mine put on today and i wanted to know about how long it takes to put them on


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

It should take about two hours if all goes well. Are you doing it yourself? If you are, I recommend that you take the car for an alignment right after you're done installing the springs.

If you're giving it to a shop, tell them to do the alignment after they install the springs.


----------



## Texas96Sentra (Apr 10, 2003)

We did some springs on a 02 mazda protege and there was about 3 of us helping took about 1 hr 30 min to do it, wasnt hard for the front. it was a pain in the ass getting to the rear struts, but it shouldt take longer than 1 hour if you have a couple ppl and everything runs smooth, again if you dont run into anything.. and ys get an alignment right after... good luck and let us know how it does...


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

30 minutes/corner is you know what your doing.


----------

